# Check CPU temperature, fan speed and voltage



## ccc (Jun 27, 2012)

*H*i*,*

I'm looking for a GUI program to check CPU temperature, fan speed and voltage on FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2012)

I personally like sysutils/gkrellm2.


----------



## mc1 (Jun 28, 2012)

I kind of like the system monitor from KDE.  If you install it you can use it with other window managers.


----------

